# Heated wipers



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Curious if anyone has tried heated wipers for pickups, loaders, etc. If so do they work and what kind would you get, been looking at the everblade with the heated frames as well as the wipers. thx!!


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

i've got heated wiper blades from everblade, i'd never plow without them now


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ford Guy;1175338 said:


> i've got heated wiper blades from everblade, i'd never plow without them now


I have them also, they work well when it's snowing and you have them turned on. The rest of the time the rubber is to hard and they leave big patches of uncleaned area on my windshield.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Everblades. Don't know about JD Dave up there, but mine are wonderful even when not frozen. If I do get a little ice, just flip the switch for a couple seconds and magic happens.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice! thx for the advice, sick of getting out and slamming the wipers on the windshield better order a pair. Do they make them for loaders?? i was on the everblade website and never saw the application.. Or can you just get the right length wiper and put it on??


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.heatedblades.com/vehicles.php

I use these and absolutely love them!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

LHL Inc.;1176173 said:


> Nice! thx for the advice, sick of getting out and slamming the wipers on the windshield better order a pair. Do they make them for loaders?? i was on the everblade website and never saw the application.. Or can you just get the right length wiper and put it on??


I believe they do. You can always get your length and make a call about it.


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

I have run heated wipers for almost 10 years.
Now, I have them on loader, skid steer, and all my trucks.
If you have a 24 volt machine, you have to state that, but they will work there too


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

They make heated wiper blades?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I was talking to them years ago about a set but never went there- I run the Bosch all in one blades now- single bean not flex frame and they work great- when they start to freeze a quick blade drop through the driver window fixes it. I am thinking about putting a heat wire on the windshield at the park position tho- like defroster grid type to keep the build up down.

heard lots of good things about the heated wipers, just have not found it necessary any more.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

justme-;1177070 said:


> I was talking to them years ago about a set but never went there- I run the Bosch all in one blades now- single bean not flex frame and they work great- when they start to freeze a quick blade drop through the driver window fixes it. I am thinking about putting a heat wire on the windshield at the park position tho- like defroster grid type to keep the build up down.
> 
> heard lots of good things about the heated wipers, just have not found it necessary any more.


Having run both heated wipers and the heat strip, my opinion is that the heated wipers do a much better job. I'm sure having them both together would be even better though!


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.everblades.com/


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Those look pretty sweet. Does anyone know what kind of amps the Everblades pull? I'm wondering if I could use one of my upfitter switches in my F350. Unfortunately I only have one 5 amp switch left that's not in use, so if they pull more than 5 amps, I'd have to find a place to mount the switch.

I see MSS Mow uses Heat flexx blades. They're significantly cheaper at about 1/2 the price of Everblades. I watched the video on their site and I'm a little concerned as it seams the blades are "floppy" and don't have any rigidity like a frame style wiper would. I also am a little skeptical of the thermostat, as it's one more thing to fail. With the Everblades I could turn them on and off as I'd like, and they wouldn't be heating when they're not needed.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

OC&D, if the current draw is over 5 amps, use a relay to up the available current output. The outfitter switch will act as the trigger for the new relay.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

JD Dave;1175391 said:


> I have them also, they work well when it's snowing and you have them turned on. The rest of the time the rubber is to hard and they leave big patches of uncleaned area on my windshield.


That's the biggest complaint I've heard with them. Apparently within the last year they have switched to a silicone blade compound that is supposed to be better. I hope so. I just ordered a pair for my dump truck so we shall see next snow once I get them on. Last storm we had a lot of blowing snow and I had to get out countless times to bang the wipers clean. Can't reach them out the window too easy like I could with the pickup, so I'm hoping they work well. Got the heated frames as well, seems they wouldn't be worth it without them.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

forbidden;1178489 said:


> OC&D, if the current draw is over 5 amps, use a relay to up the available current output. The outfitter switch will act as the trigger for the new relay.


Ha! *facepalm*

Good idea. Problem solved. I think I'm going to order a set.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I need to get a set ordered as well. -30C last week and my wipers were icicles in seconds.


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

OC&D;1178399 said:


> Those look pretty sweet. Does anyone know what kind of amps the Everblades pull? I'm wondering if I could use one of my upfitter switches in my F350. Unfortunately I only have one 5 amp switch left that's not in use, so if they pull more than 5 amps, I'd have to find a place to mount the switch.
> 
> I see MSS Mow uses Heat flexx blades. They're significantly cheaper at about 1/2 the price of Everblades. I watched the video on their site and I'm a little concerned as it seams the blades are "floppy" and don't have any rigidity like a frame style wiper would. I also am a little skeptical of the thermostat, as it's one more thing to fail. With the Everblades I could turn them on and off as I'd like, and they wouldn't be heating when they're not needed.


call everblades and ask them, but I thought they told me they draw 5 amps.
Best to call them to make sure


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

OC&D;1178399 said:


> Those look pretty sweet. Does anyone know what kind of amps the Everblades pull? I'm wondering if I could use one of my upfitter switches in my F350. Unfortunately I only have one 5 amp switch left that's not in use, so if they pull more than 5 amps, I'd have to find a place to mount the switch.
> 
> I see MSS Mow uses Heat flexx blades. They're significantly cheaper at about 1/2 the price of Everblades. I watched the video on their site and I'm a little concerned as it seams the blades are "floppy" and don't have any rigidity like a frame style wiper would. I also am a little skeptical of the thermostat, as it's one more thing to fail. With the Everblades I could turn them on and off as I'd like, and they wouldn't be heating when they're not needed.


They come with a 30 amp switch, that's all I know.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

bighornjd;1178596 said:


> That's the biggest complaint I've heard with them. Apparently within the last year they have switched to a silicone blade compound that is supposed to be better. I hope so. I just ordered a pair for my dump truck so we shall see next snow once I get them on. Last storm we had a lot of blowing snow and I had to get out countless times to bang the wipers clean. Can't reach them out the window too easy like I could with the pickup, so I'm hoping they work well. Got the heated frames as well, seems they wouldn't be worth it without them.


Yeah, the new silicone they have is amazing. I just bought them in October so I can't relate to what JD Dave is talking about. Works really amazing in either snow or rain, much better than my crappy Napa Winter wipers. If they do freeze, flick the switch for 5 min or so and watch it melt.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

OC&D;1178399 said:


> Those look pretty sweet. Does anyone know what kind of amps the Everblades pull? I'm wondering if I could use one of my upfitter switches in my F350. Unfortunately I only have one 5 amp switch left that's not in use, so if they pull more than 5 amps, I'd have to find a place to mount the switch.
> 
> I see MSS Mow uses Heat flexx blades. They're significantly cheaper at about 1/2 the price of Everblades. I watched the video on their site and I'm a little concerned as it seams the blades are "floppy" and don't have any rigidity like a frame style wiper would. I also am a little skeptical of the thermostat, as it's one more thing to fail. With the Everblades I could turn them on and off as I'd like, and they wouldn't be heating when they're not needed.


The heat flexx blades being "floppy" does not bother at all. I have had absolutely no trouble with them at all. I also do not have a thermostat on mine. I ordered it with just a cig plug so if it's plugged in, it's always on and I have to unplug to turn off. You just have to specifiy when you order ( I would call) that you are using them to plow snow and you can get them without the thermostat. I even think you can get it with a hardwired switch instead of the cig plug.

I have never used the everblades so I don't know how they work or even how they compare to the heat flexxx blades, but I really do like my heat flexxs.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

MSS Mow;1179457 said:


> The heat flexx blades being "floppy" does not bother at all. I have had absolutely no trouble with them at all. I also do not have a thermostat on mine. I ordered it with just a cig plug so if it's plugged in, it's always on and I have to unplug to turn off. You just have to specifiy when you order ( I would call) that you are using them to plow snow and you can get them without the thermostat. I even think you can get it with a hardwired switch instead of the cig plug.
> 
> I have never used the everblades so I don't know how they work or even how they compare to the heat flexxx blades, but I really do like my heat flexxs.


One of my subcontractors has heat flexx blades and they melt the ice but leave a big streak in the middle of the window, there is no point in having them if thats the case, my frozen wipers will do that!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

LHL Inc.;1180713 said:


> One of my subcontractors has heat flexx blades and they melt the ice but leave a big streak in the middle of the window, there is no point in having them if thats the case, my frozen wipers will do that!!


I haven't any problems with streaking. I would assume they are like any wiper blades and need to be replaced periodically too. That's too bad your sub is having trouble with them. I am interested to see reviews on the new style everblades.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

MSS Mow;1181532 said:


> I haven't any problems with streaking. I would assume they are like any wiper blades and need to be replaced periodically too. That's too bad your sub is having trouble with them. I am interested to see reviews on the new style everblades.


Absolutely worth it. The new silicone is extremely good. Never get any streaking or missed area unless I have ice on the blade. Then it's just one switch away from fixed. Put out the money, you will never be disappointed again, unless you like getting out.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1181734 said:


> Absolutely worth it. The new silicone is extremely good. Never get any streaking or missed area unless I have ice on the blade. Then it's just one switch away from fixed. Put out the money, you will never be disappointed again, unless you like getting out.


Do you, or can you just leave the switch on or is it better for the system to switch it on and off when needed??


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

LHL Inc.;1181959 said:


> Do you, or can you just leave the switch on or is it better for the system to switch it on and off when needed??


I was wondering the same thing. I was planning on hooking them up to the same switch as my heated mirrors, which I leave on the whole time if it is raining or snowing. BTW, my Everblades showed up today so hopefully i can get them on in the next couple days. Calling for a chance of wintry mix or light snow end of the week so hopefully I'll get to try them out and let everybody know what I think.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

LHL Inc.;1181959 said:


> Do you, or can you just leave the switch on or is it better for the system to switch it on and off when needed??


It is better to switch it on and off as needed. They do get pretty hot. I made the mistake for leaving mine on for 3+ hours and I started to smell something rubbery burning. Oops.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just my $.02- I have tried heated wipers. They do work well for a while, but they are a wearable/consumable item. They are not heated constantly. As such, they will ice up in the time it takes the thermal sensor to turn the heating element back on. Nowere near as bad as not having them at all. But, I had to replace them every 10-12 months. The municipality where I used to live had them on all their plowtrucks and while they worked well, they had to replace them every season also. I did some research and talked to heavy truckers. The majority of them I talked to stopped using the heated wipers and switched to a heated washer fluid unit. Same cost as one set of heated wipers, and it lasts years. Plus, the heated fluid works wonders in regular weather for bugs and road grime. I put one in my Ford almost a year ago and will never go back to heated blades again!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

sappel138;1183672 said:


> Just my $.02- I have tried heated wipers. They do work well for a while, but they are a wearable/consumable item. They are not heated constantly. As such, they will ice up in the time it takes the thermal sensor to turn the heating element back on. Nowere near as bad as not having them at all. But, I had to replace them every 10-12 months. The municipality where I used to live had them on all their plowtrucks and while they worked well, they had to replace them every season also. I did some research and talked to heavy truckers. The majority of them I talked to stopped using the heated wipers and switched to a heated washer fluid unit. Same cost as one set of heated wipers, and it lasts years. Plus, the heated fluid works wonders in regular weather for bugs and road grime. I put one in my Ford almost a year ago and will never go back to heated blades again!


All wiper blades, heated or not, are reccomended to be replaced every 3 months. So, to get 10-12 months is quite impressive actually.

Also, how much additional washer fluid do you go through?


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

I use less actually. Because it's heated it takes less juice to get the windshield clean.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

sappel138;1183672 said:


> Just my $.02- I have tried heated wipers. They do work well for a while, but they are a wearable/consumable item. *They are not heated constantly. As such, they will ice up in the time it takes the thermal sensor to turn the heating element back on. Nowere near as bad as not having them at all. But, I had to replace them every 10-12 months.* The municipality where I used to live had them on all their plowtrucks and while they worked well, they had to replace them every season also. I did some research and talked to heavy truckers. The majority of them I talked to stopped using the heated wipers and switched to a heated washer fluid unit. Same cost as one set of heated wipers, and it lasts years. Plus, the heated fluid works wonders in regular weather for bugs and road grime. I put one in my Ford almost a year ago and will never go back to heated blades again!


With Everblades, they are on as long as the switch is on. They claim they have reports of them lasting 3 years and still going strong.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

I never said I had Everblades. They are a more expensive and probably a better constructed product.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

sappel138;1184387 said:


> I never said I had Everblades. They are a more expensive and probably a better constructed product.


I know you didn't. In fact, you didn't specify any brand. I'm just posting in response to avoid confusion on the product this thread mainly revolves around.


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

this is my third winter with mine, i'm very pleased with them and ive never had any other set of blades last more then a year


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

sappel138;1183792 said:


> I use less actually. Because it's heated it takes less juice to get the windshield clean.


Oh ok. That's good. I've just heard some folks say they use a lot more cause they are constantly using it. Sounds like it works well for you and that's all that matters. I think I will look into the heated washer fluid a little more. Anything to improve visability while plowing is a good thing!


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

With the heated windshield washer fluid, remember that there is a chance for the cold windshield to crack when the hot fluid hits it, especially if there are already chips on the glass.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Installed my Everblades today. I want to pick up some washer fluid line and extend mine to wrap around the heater hose several times soon too to heat the washer fluid some. Best of both worlds. Hopin for enough snow tonight to give them a try in the morning! payup


----------

